# IT Manager on cruise ships... work in Oz?



## eltarik (Feb 1, 2011)

G'day all.

I have been in IT for about 12 years now, but mostly in systems support and maintenance, and for the past 8 years been working as a Systems Manager on cruise ships sailing all over the world.

I have an Australian passport but haven't been back to Australia since I was 12 years old (am 39 now) and am planning to move back to Australia, to live and hopefully work in Perth.

I have read many worrying posts over here about how difficult it is actually right now to get a job in Australia when I thought it was going to be easier due to the booming economy there right now.

Any comments I would really appreciate, thanks mates!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's often a reference to the two speed economy, resources going well and you would expect that to continue whilst China and India continue to grow markets but there are some strange stories at times on China re them attempting to boost their own internal markets:
. Shipyards building ships for which there are no orders!
. flogging scooters to people probably unable to afford them and then their own real estate investors are buying up new housing but not living it for the Chinese belief/principle is that if you live in the building it's value will drop.
. Just watched last part of a travelogue of a Brit guy and in part of Shanghai they have a place called Thames Town and really weird, a little piece of England for 10,000 and the Brit found about nine residents, a chinese family there because they liked England but had never been there!
Read about it @ Shanghai Thames Town: A little piece of England in China | CNNGo.com

And still there is a widening gap between rich and poor, people establishing shanty towns alongside the massive garbage dumps just like in places like Manila, Mumbai, and Lagos, they not wanting filming to take place there but a bit on show.

I reckon when the Chinese economy implodes, it'll be like Krakatoa in reverse and meanwhile they're stretching the bubble in taking over manufacturing plants in the US because the US is broke and owes them so.
So Australia with little industry and very relaint on resources does not have a lot going for it if the demand for resources drops off and our own Labor government is going to tax it more heavily, no understanding of strangling the golden egg layer.

On top of that, if this forum is any indication, there are so many people who have studied IT from Asia and the subcontinent all intent on coming to Australia whether the work is here or not and many Australian companies are offshoring IT and any work they can to where these people are coming from because of much cheaper labour costs there, the WTO gone crazy you could say.

I do not know that there are so many Cruise Ship lines based in Australia and/or sourcing crew from in Australia.
However, if you're heading to Perth, you are probably selecting one place where there could be more shortages.


----------



## mh36 (Feb 1, 2011)

eltarik said:


> G'day all.
> 
> I have been in IT for about 12 years now, but mostly in systems support and maintenance, and for the past 8 years been working as a Systems Manager on cruise ships sailing all over the world.
> 
> ...


I may be able to help you. 
Contribute if you like but no emails nor soliciting


----------

